# FX & Stock Market - Strategies & Systems, 'For Sale'



## bailx (10 April 2013)

_" For me the main reason for trading is to have simplicity and stability, as well as high probability trades,"....... 
I have been in the equity market for almost ten years now and in the forex market for two years. I learned very early that trading is not for the shaky ones. One must have a tested and definite trading strategy as well, being well organised & disciplined to follow the strategy and execute the plan to the letter'. One must be exact and precise"........._

"With that phrase in mind I figured that everyone needs to learn something new everyday, & to have your own trading strategy or system that works, or even to put the pieces together and just invent one is quite an achievement.

"Now I'm sure you all have your own Strategy & System that works and to sell it would be like giving away, "Your catch of the day" or "Arm or a leg". Absolutely, 'that's your pride and joy at stake' Understandable, but if you have one that isn't as priceless and would like to sell it. I'm sure everyone would like to hear about it!.........


----------



## bailx (10 April 2013)

*Re: "FX & STOCK MARKET - Strategies & Systems, 'For Sale"*

*"Day trading Support & Resistance"*

Finding support and resistance for a day-trader can keep him alive in a volatile market. Here's one idea, implemented with others, to find those target areas....

Two components are needed to make this strategy work. First, you have to be trading in the direction that gives you the best chance of success....
_The first_ step is to determine which way the market is likely to go for the day – in other words, is the trend up, down or sideways? ( Market sediment ).
_Second_, you have to be able to identify potential support or resistance for that trading day.

One method to determine the market trend involves a couple of old standby Technical Indicators; MACD & Slow Stochastic's. These oldies but goodies really can be useful if used in the proper combination.
Look at both the MACD and the Slow Stochastic on a daily chart to determine in which direction you want to trade......... it would be a very good idea to adjust the setting of the value of your indicator parameter's. it won't hurt for you to this......... In fact a very good idea, to align your indicators with the market your are trading. in this case we are looking for an day trading environment. To find the best Support and resistance. Buy/Sell Points.........
Look for situations when both the MACD indicator and the stochastic indicator are on the same side of the signal line. Quite often you'll find the MACD and the stochastic indicators are on the opposite sides of their respective signal lines. In these cases, avoid the market.
The accompanying chart below, shows this simple combination eliminates a lot of noise from the market and identifies those times when the market has the best chance to make a trend move. Throw these indicators up on any chart together, and you will see this combination works infinitely better than either indicator alone.

e.g.....
http://charts.mql5.com/1/300/audusd-h1-fbs-inc.png


*""The alignment of the MACD and stochastic indicators together shows you the market trend"".*


Once you've determined the direction to trade, the next step is to find support if you want to buy or resistance if you want to sell. There are several ways to do this, and my usual strategy is to employ several methodologies to come up with a confluence or a "keypoint" high probability trading zone. Here is one methodology that is being described for the first time. Unfortunately, there is no neat name for this indicator, so I'll just call it the 3x5ATR. To construct it:

By combining the five-day average true range with simple three-day moving averages of the highs and lows, you can create the 3x5ATR indicator to find support and resistance areas that can be used in a day-trading strategy of buying on dips and selling on rallies. 

1. Add up the true ranges for the last five days and divide by five. This is the 5ATR.
2. Calculate a three-day simple moving average of the highs and a three day simple moving average of the lows.
3. To calculate the 3x5ATR for potential resistance, add the 5ATR to thethree-day averages of the highs.
4. To calculate the 3x5ATR for support, subtract the 5ATR from the three day averages of the highs.
An important point is that this is not a total day-trading strategy. Look to combine other techniques that identify potential support and resistance points. A good rule to live by is to look for a confluence of support or resistance by integrating analysis techniques and integrating time frames.
_ 'Joe Duffy'_


----------



## Boggo (10 April 2013)

MACD, a bit of EW with ABC corrections with associated entry, stops and targets.
KISS principle takes care of the rest.

Current EUR/USD (click to expand)


----------



## sinner (10 April 2013)

Some good ideas here

http://tinyurl.com/c9v5a9b

'for free'.

I have also put some FX systems up on ASF for free, IIRC there is some mean reversion, also Ichimoku code (and possibly other trendfollowers).


----------



## DJG (10 April 2013)

Looking really forward to this thread progressing. Especially with some
of the ASF invented strategies. 

bailx - your strategy seems quite simple and I assume has proven itself. Do you just use the indicator to identify the trend for the day and your ATR for the res-support and then the rest you rely on price action? How about when it comes to entries and exits?


----------



## bailx (19 April 2013)

Here's an Interesting Strategy. That I thought was quite good and had some very good elements. this Strategy is certainly better suited for the Long term Stock Investor. Who's looking forward to there retirement in a big way.

This how it works;
*
The Dividend Trifecta Primer *-- An explanation of our proprietary Dividend Trifecta strategy. It's a unique strategy utilizing three different types of dividend payers...

1.    The first is focused on the highest-yield opportunities I can find. As of this writing, the yields here start at 7.6% and go up to 13.2%. 

2.    The second includes fast dividend-growers. These stocks are increasing dividend payments up to 15% a year -- making them perfect for investors who want a rising stream of income.

 3.   The final group includes, most stable investments. If you're a conservative investor, then these picks could deliver consistent dividends no matter what happens in the market. 

If sort of investing appeals to you check this link for the full run down;
http://web.streetauthority.com/m/dpc/2012/EDP09/dpc-sample.asp?TC=DP0919


----------



## bailx (19 April 2013)

DJG said:


> bailx - your strategy seems quite simple and I assume has proven itself. Do you just use the indicator to identify the trend for the day and your ATR for the res-support and then the rest you rely on price action? How about when it comes to entries and exits?




like most trader's i like to find my market sentiment, before i begin, investing. I will use the ATR for the days support and resistance, setting up my chart giving me confidence and direction. Of course I don't enter the trade first things I wait for the time when my trade is most active. This works fine and most of the time depending on the direction of the trade and after the news and announcements, my trade can meet support or resistance.

When it comes to entries and exits. Its a little bit more complicated. But straight forward........
You can't rely on price action alone. Things like Fibonacci Retracement or Elliott Wave Action could be used to back up my theory.
My indicators become a vital asset for entry and exits,. They can even give an indication of how strong the move may be.
Use the MACD Histogram as a Trend Indicator. Also look for Trading Patterns in the Histogram. Such as Round Bottoms and Tops. Head & Shoulders. Higher highs Lower Lows, Trend Continual etc.

When its comes to Momentum use the Stochastic s, to align your Entries and Exits.  MFI ( Money Flow Index )for Volume and Reversal signals. RSI to Enforce Movement etc.

Indicator Parameters are also very important.

Very straight Forward 85%


----------



## bailx (28 July 2013)

'Certainly worth its research and a good read'? http://www.forextraders.com/forex-strategy.html


----------

